
Show HN: Animated Mistletoe and Kisses for iMessage Stickers - Michie
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/animated-mistletoe-kisses/id1184653618?ls=1&mt=8
======
Michie
To see quick preview of animation:
[https://youtu.be/MLs1iGUQGaM](https://youtu.be/MLs1iGUQGaM) Merry Christmas
Everybody. :)

